# Difference in primer brands?



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

Lee recomends remington or CCI primers only. I've been told Federal primers have 'thin meta' and that's one reason some avoid them as they are touchier to handle than other brands.
In forums I've heard mention of Wolf brand primers and how inexpensive they are.

So what's the difference between primer brands? Is any better than another for handling, use, price, or ?

I"ll be loading 9mm if that makes a difference. I've not chosen a powder to use yet.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

In my 40 S&W (G22) I have used usually what I can find. I have used Magtech, Winchester, Federal, CCI, Remington and others and really have not seen a difference. :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've heard 2 things.

First is what you mention about different thickness or hardness of metal.

Second is that the formulation of the compound makes some brands more sensitive than others. 

I don't know if there is anything to either theory. I do know that Lee sells an explosion deflector for their presses to be used when using primers other than Remington and CCI. They also have a recommended number of primers (by brand) to load in the primer mechanism.

Some people are real penny pinchers with their reloading components. Me, not so much. As long as I'm not getting gouged (and supply of Rem. and CCI doesn't dry up) I'm happy.


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I ordered the shield with the press, just seemed like a good use of $5. 
I didn't think there would be a big difference but since Lee specifies brands they must feel there is a difference at least safety wise.

I'll start with rem or cci primers and see how that works. 
I fear I'll end up with a shelf full of powder and bullets I don't like long before I get a pile of primers I don't like.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used Winchester and Magtech primers with my Lee turret press and have never had any problems. Handle all primers (no matter their manufacture) carefully and gingerly and you will not have any problems. Common sense.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Generally speaking, it's best to "follow the recipe exactly" when you're reloading.
The loading-data manual will specify a bullet shape and weight (and sometimes even the exact bullet), the powder type and weight, _and also the primer brand and type_. Use the recommended components.

If you insist upon deviating from the recommended components, reduce the powder charge by 10% and try the load out. If there's no sign of trouble, bring the powder charge up by just a little at a time, firing and looking for trouble as you go, until you reach the recommended maximum.

Using a different primer can cause overpressure, and sometimes even disaster.
Be very cautious.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I knew that Lee recommended certain primers in the Auto Prime. I wasn't aware that it carried over to their other products (I run a Classic Turret press). I use Federal for my revolver loads because the CCIs would give the odd light strike when shooting double action. I've not had any problem with them when priming on the press. When using the the RCBS hand priming tool, it was easy to overdo things on the Federals. I never set one off, but it does require you to pay attention to avoid squishing them.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Fedaral primers have soft cups and Lee's system can set them off easier than others.That's also why they're popular for guns that strike light.

CCI has the hardest of the old 4 and heard Wolf are closer to CCI than WIN.The CCIs are "hotter",technically they 'burn' or ignite longer but pressure increases have happened with some powders switching to them.A wimp load wouldn't bother me but I wouldn't just switch with a hot load or a powder with a narrow operating range without reworking it.

I've always used Win primers,CCI was always more money and I don't like Rem components if I'm not stuck with them.Fedarals are good but they were rarer around here to find.Rem brass is thin too so they won't last as long as others.

Good luck with the 9,I never found a worthwhile load between 231,Bullseye or AA7 and wasn't going to keep going since I only own 1 9mm.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

CCI primers are the hardest of the primers mentioned, I use Fedral exclusively, unless they are out and I am too. In that case i will buy a few Winchesters to hold me over. As bruce333 mentioned I am not going to cheap out on my bullets. I want to make good ones that work, and are consistant. I am not so much a plinker looking to save a buck. If Lee recomends to stay away from Federal I would stay away from Lee, but since you already own the equipment I would stay away from Federal primers. If one goes bang in your press it could be a real scary if not real bad thing.

CCI is the cheapest brand in my part of the woods like 13 bucks per 1000 cheaper. i will not buy them, I have had too many bad experiances on the range, light strikes and no shoots, to put up with saving 13 bucks on 1000 primers. I have tried most of the brands mentioned, I have not tried Wolf and see no reason to do so. There are many worth while 9mm loads in my opinion. Know what you expect from reloading and once you find that recipe roll your own baby!

RCG


----------

